

Students should love computer science - celestocalculus
http://ezeokoyecelestine.blogspot.com/2011/04/csc-lounge.html

======
Jydo
This development is long over due especially in Africa, where the big
brother(government) doesn't show enough interest in education.

------
celestocalculus
If you have any comments, questions or contributions, please feel free to
comment. I'm actually expecting some :)

